# Chairman Mao



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just had to pull the trigger on this, it will be pride of place in my collection :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thousands of collectors must have been disappointed!


----------



## leeeeeel (Sep 13, 2013)

Does the Chairman wave constantly ?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

no idea


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome  I have one the very same.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I remember mine well:

Yes, he does wave all the time.



















Lume shot:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

god, the lume is as good as the vostok im really impressed :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks a lot better in the dark.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Lampoc said:


> I remember mine well:
> 
> Yes, he does wave all the time.


Even when the watch isn`t working - cool! B) :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > I remember mine well:
> ...


There is a key wind on the back just for the arm. Mao mentions it in the Red Book (somewhere near the back I think :lol: ).

Later,William


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Note the different colour backgrounds! Chris, I think yours must be the rare LE version. Probably will increase in value over the years. Well done.

Oh, it's the same as mine....hang on a minute....









There's also a Queen version.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

damn i want one :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Swap arms!

Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the waving Vladimir Putin watch to come out. Should I put it on a NATO?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Lampoc said:


> I'm still waiting for the waving Vladimir Putin watch to come out. Should I put it on a NATO?


Judging by many of his photos, you should probably put a shirt on it.









Later,

William


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> There's also a Queen version.


I think all these novelties featuring the swivel-armed likenesses of unelected heads of state are in very poor taste...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

as normal a [email protected] photo from me, but mao has pride of place dead centreish lol


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The jewel in the crown. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

The chairman Mao watch is HILARIOUS!! Think i've wet myself!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

